# Old SLRs



## someguy5

Well, I've only been photographing seriously for a few months and I'm already addicted to collecting old cameras.

First up, the Canon EF camera:







Pick up at a yard sale.  First film camera I acquired.  Still has fresh batteries inside of it.   Comes with a f/1.8 lens.  Out of all the film SLRs this is the most advanced one I own, having features such as mirror lock up, battery test LED, multiple exposure button, speeds up to 30 seconds, and not having to click the shutter to advance to the first frame on the film.  Also weighs the most, what is this solid iron??


Sears Auto 500, AKA Mamiya/Sekor 528TL:





Very simple SLR.  The lens is a f/2.8 48mm lens that cannot be changed.    Pictures are decent.  This one has a winding problem, causing some frames to overlap.  Bulb also works randomly; it either stays open or fires at 1/15.

Ricoh Singlex TLS





Got this one in an ebay auction listed as broken, yet the only thing broken on this camera is the missing rewinding lever.  I've shot three rolls with this camera and so far it has produced the sharpest images of the bunch (or I'm getting better since the last time I've used my EF, which has been a while )

Sears TLS 500 MX AKA Ricoh SLX-500:






Bought this off ebay and it seems like it hasn't been used since 1980! (came with the receipt and everything)  Also came with a 28mm lens in addition to its 50mm. Glass is flawless on both lenses.  Haven't shot with this camera yet but I can tell it'll produce some great shots.


----------



## Battou

That EF is an awesome camera...Use it....You won't regret it, I don't.


FYI the EF is my primary SLR, I use it for just about every thing and it goes everywhere I do.

Here is a quick pic of mine that I took at work.


----------



## bigalbest

I used to swear I'd never use a film camera but after using a Bronica medium format camera recently I'm hooked. These old cameras are really cool and I'll probably get one to use for fun.


----------



## dinodan

A Mamiya/Sekor 528TL was my first 35mm camera. I had it all during my senior year of high school in Rome, Italy and took lots of Kodachrome slides which I still have. It worked great for me at the time, and had a more than decent lens, but suffered from apparent poor build quality and started severely over-exposing due to a shutter problem within well under a year. It was at that point that my father gave me his old Voigtlander Bessamatic (a BIG step up in quality) that I still have to this day. The ol' 528TL undoubtedly ended up in the trash bin.

Coincidentally, I recently saw a 528TL on Ebay and bought it for 10 bucks. (Just closed this morning.) I also saw a set of the two extension lenses (35 and 62mm, I think) and am bidding on those as well. I never had these "back in the day", but since the main 48mm lens is not interchangeable, they're the only way to change the focal length. The camera has a bent lens flange, so I'll have to tinker with it to get the extensions to thread on properly. Ah, nostalgia...


----------



## someguy5

Battou said:


> That EF is an awesome camera...Use it....You won't regret it, I don't.
> 
> 
> FYI the EF is my primary SLR, I use it for just about every thing and it goes everywhere I do.
> 
> Here is a quick pic of mine that I took at work.



I'm going to shoot with it again this weekend just to see if I can get images as sharp as I got with the Ricoh.  I also forgot to mention the Singlex didn't come with a battery cap for the meter... all the others have working meters.



bigalbest said:


> I used to swear I'd never use a film camera but after using a Bronica medium format camera recently I'm hooked. These old cameras are really cool and I'll probably get one to use for fun.



I bought the EF camera at first just to mess around with it, but now i'm developing at least 2 rolls of film per week.  My poor DSLR only gets used on special planned occassions...


----------



## Battou

someguy5 said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That EF is an awesome camera...Use it....You won't regret it, I don't.
> 
> 
> FYI the EF is my primary SLR, I use it for just about every thing and it goes everywhere I do.
> 
> Here is a quick pic of mine that I took at work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to shoot with it again this weekend just to see if I can get images as sharp as I got with the Ricoh.  I also forgot to mention the Singlex didn't come with a battery cap for the meter... all the others have working meters.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the EF camera at first just to mess around with it, but now i'm developing at least 2 rolls of film per week.  My poor DSLR only gets used on special planned occassions...
Click to expand...



It'll take great sharp pictures as long as you have good glass and a good focusing eye.

Some I took with mine

here
here
here
here
here


----------



## garboui

That exact ricoh body and lens setup is what got me started with photography. i remember finding it tucked away in the basement in a cupboard one rainy day. i pulled it out and being a kid at the time started cranking twisting and investigating the workins of this aincent (to me) rellic. i then pestered my dad to explain some basics and workings of the camera. from then on it was riding the photography guyre.


----------



## Mitica100

bigalbest said:


> I used to swear I'd never use a film camera but after using a Bronica medium format camera recently I'm hooked. These old cameras are really cool and I'll probably get one to use for fun.


 
You, sir, have seen the light!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## someguy5

Argh...

I tried out the Sears 28mm lens today and it has stuck aperture blades.  I opened it up but its quite confusing in there and I cant figure out what's the problem.  

So anyone want it?  If you know how to fix it or like shooting wide open (f/2.8), I guess this would be perfect for you.

It's a universal screw mount btw.

UPDATE: Offer gone!


----------



## AndrewG

someguy5 said:


> Argh...
> 
> I tried out the Sears 28mm lens today and it has stuck aperture blades. I opened it up but its quite confusing in there and I cant figure out what's the problem.
> 
> So anyone want it? If you know how to fix it or like shooting wide open (f/2.8), I guess this would be perfect for you.
> 
> It's a universal screw mount btw.


 
Sticky blades on older lenses are commonplace if the lens has not been used for a while; lubricants used in other parts of the mechanism can migrate onto the iris and gum up the works.
This happened with an immaculate Micro-Nikkor 55 f2.8 I recently bought. Fortunately it's an easy and inexpensive repair; I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself though; iris blades are delicate and easily distorted.


----------



## KeithEE

Hi,

I have the Sears 500MX too.  But ever since day one, my pictures were always slightly out of focus.  Did you ever have this problem?  I don't know what to do to correct it.

Thanks,
 Keith


----------



## compur

One of my favorite old SLRs: my Zeiss/Voigtlander Icarex 35S TM with 
M42 mount Carl Zeiss 50/1.8 Ultron. The nicest M42 camera I've ever 
used.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

lol is an F100 considered old yet?

Nikon FE with the MD-12 was my first 35mm camera.


----------



## formerpro

Funny, I have my old Minolta Hi-Matic 7s RF sitting in front of me right now. Still looks brand new and its' 7 years younger than me. I wish I could look that good


----------

